# Indy garage in Neath Area?



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

My brother in law is looking for an independent garage in the Neath area to look at an oil and possible coolant leak on his 2007 Focus. Can anyone recommend anywhere? He is in Aberdulais and is looking for somewhere nearby if possible.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ive got a contact in pontadawe if thats any good


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Peter,

I think he was hoping for something closer, but I'll certainly pass the details onto him.
Any recommendation is going to be better than blindly taking the car somewhere.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

the place is called Swansea Valley MOT station 01792 865996 ask for paul tell him i sent you peter richards, hes very good and a really nice guy .


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

Many thanks Peter, really appreciate it


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

no probs good luck


----------



## J.T (May 6, 2006)

i can highly recomend nisstec but its in swansea bit too far i think


----------

